
Why Indian TV news ignored the first ever caste discrimination lawsuit in the US - akbarnama
https://www.newslaundry.com/2020/07/29/ignorance-or-design-why-indian-tv-news-ignored-the-first-ever-caste-discrimination-lawsuit-in-the-us
======
known
As per #SaveJournalismFromBrahmanism 70% Editors are Brahmin who are just 3%
in India;

I propose a separate country to Brahmin since
[https://archive.is/h3TBP](https://archive.is/h3TBP)

[https://twitter.com/0x101/status/1291001732051263489](https://twitter.com/0x101/status/1291001732051263489)

